# Hemaris : Moth, butterfly or... hummingbird?



## Erythrone (Jul 11, 2011)

A nice moth!


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome moth! 
Your photos make him look as furry and soft as my kitty, 
Winnie.


----------



## John M (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow!!!! You are an artist with the camera!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 12, 2011)

Amazing photos!! And great colours!!!!! WOW! :clap:


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunning pictures. Thank you for sharing 

Regards, Mick


----------



## Shiva (Jul 12, 2011)

Superb photos. Very moth impressed!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, impressive pics of a cool moth!!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 12, 2011)

It's all been said! Fabulous shots! :clap::clap:


----------



## fbrem (Jul 12, 2011)

AWESOME, I love to watch these moths


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 12, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 12, 2011)

GREAT shots of the hummingbird moth! I need to take the time to keep an eye out for these, I was in OMG mode the first time I saw one!


----------



## Hera (Jul 12, 2011)

You did a great job of capturing it and freezing the action. Too cute!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 12, 2011)

A hummingmoth? Very nice pix :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 12, 2011)

Amazing pictures!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2011)

Hummingbird Clearwing Moth! Excellent photos! I love these little guys. They like to hang around our Buddlea (Butterfly Bushes) when they are in bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> I was in OMG mode the first time I saw one!


I was too, I thought it was a little alien flying around the garden with its great bright orange stripes. The thing was 3" long!!


----------



## Clark (Aug 9, 2011)

Exciting!
Seen my first one today in back yard.
Would not of been able to ID w/o this thread.
Big thanks!

These are really good photos.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Clark!


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 11, 2011)

that is great,we also get them this time of year


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2011)

I just realized how hard it would be to photo these things in action! These are amazing photos!!! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you... Yes they are not easy to photo but it is not too difficult with a good camera, the right lense, many flower beds around the house and a few tips....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2011)

Excellent photos! What shutter speeds did you use on those?


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 14, 2011)

From 1 /125 to 1/1000 s . Actually, I used the A mode . f 5,6 to 11.

I used 3 differents ISO (200, 800, 1600)

Here are the details for that pic





speed: 1/640 s. f 11, ISO 1600, exposition correction (EL? Il don't remember how to say that in English)-.333. Spot measure. Lens 105 mm 

And for this one




Spot, 105 mm, 1/1000 s, f 11, ISO 1600, corr. Ex. -.333


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 14, 2011)

I would like to had that I used a tripod, but the head was loose. The lense I used has a stabilation mode and I used it. 

And one very important thing: there were a lot of nice hummingbird mothes!! So it was not to difficult to have a good subject.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 14, 2011)

Is this the moth that lays eggs in squash plants?


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think so. 
If they do they are opportunist since there are no sqash plant around here. Some species prefer plants like Apocynum.

Do they eat squash plants in NY?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Is this the moth that lays eggs in squash plants?



http://www.silkmoths.bizland.com/hthysbe.htm


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 20, 2011)

Good shots! 


SlipperFan said:


> http://www.silkmoths.bizland.com/hthysbe.htm


Nice link Dot! Thanks!


----------

